# Ringelnatter im Teich



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe seit 2 Tagen eine Ringelnatter im Teich beobachten können. 
Sie ist 1 - über 1 Meter lang und Finger- bis Damendick.

Das ist so ein geniales Tier und ich will Sie bei uns im Teich halten, wenn das geht.

Nun meine Fragen:

Kennt jemand die Fressgewohnheiten? Also frißt sie 1 mal im Monat/ der Woche einen Fisch/ Frosch/ Molch/ Kröte etc. und ist dann erstmal satt. Oder ist sie permanent auf der Jagt?

Meine größeren Fische und Frösche sind (soweit ich den Überblick habe) vollständig. Die Jungfische scheinen weniger geworden zu sein und Kröten gibt es auch weniger. (Die Natter???)

Wo schlafen die Natern (Im Teich oder an Land)? 
Unsere ist Abends nicht mehr zu sehen (Tagsüber zwar auch nur sehr schwer aber wenn man Glück hat findet man sie).

Wandern die Natterenvon einem Teich zum andern?

Wie überzeuge ich meine Frau, dass sie die Schlange mag?
Das ist sicher die schwierigste Frage. Nein sie hat Angst Kind Hund Schlange, oder wenn Sie im Beet sitzt und dann kommt dieses "Monster" aus dem Gebüsch.

Auf alle Fälle bin ich sehr gespannt, was das wird.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## gartenmatz (26. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Du Glücklicher....

Ich hab schon ewig keine Ringelnatter mehr gesehen.
Da kannst du dich echt "von" schreiben wenn eine bei dir einzieht.
Was die Fressgewohnheiten angeht lebt sie hauptsächlich von Amphibien wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe.
Für Fische ist sie wohl etwas langsam.
Wenn die sich bei dir wohlfühlt dann hast dus echt naturnah.
Wohnen wird sie wohl in Steinspalten, Erdlöchern oder in einer Trockenmauer und in erster Linie auch wie die __ Eidechsen dort wos am wärmsten ist.

wie gesagt.......Glückwunsch.


Matz


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ringelnatter im Teich*

Hallo Matz,

da ich auch sehr glücklich drüber bin, muß ich möglichst viel über die Gewohnheiten wissen. 

Was ich z.B. nicht weiß, wie oft frießt sie? 
Früh Mittags abends einen Frosch/ Fisch/... dann ist der Teich bald leer. 

Evtl. kann ich ihr auch Futtertiere kaufen/ züchten??? 

Im Moment habe ich noch keine Ahnung.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## gartenmatz (26. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

hallo

wenn du auf Youtube die Ringelnatter eingibst kommt einiges in recht guter Qualität.

Ansonsten kann ich immer wieder nur Wikipedia empfehlen für schnelle und recht erschöpfende Info.

Was ich aber sicher weiss ist, deine Familie braucht sicher keine Angst vor der Schlange  zu haben.
Grade Kinder orientieren sich sehr an der Reaktion der Eltern.....laso cool bleiben

Von so einer Ringelnatter kann man viel lernen....



Matz


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ringelnatter im Teich*

Hallo Matz,

danke für die Info, habe mir aber beides schon angesehen. Mich interessiert, was es für den Teich bedeutet oder wieviele Fische/ Frösche/.. müssen demnächst dran glauben??? 
Bei Wiki steht, was sie fressen, aber nicht wieviel. 

Die Videos auf Youtube sind zum Teil wirklich genial, mal sehen, ob ich auch eins einstellen kann.

Mit meiner Frau wird schwer werden, obwohl die Schlangen wirklich ungefährlich sind. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Inken (26. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Hi Thomas!

Ganz liebe Grüße an deine Frau, ich kann sie verstehen! 

Obwohl ich weiß, was für ein Kompliment an den Teich die Schlange bedeutet, verfalle ich sofort in Kaninchenstarre, wenn ich eine sehe..
Wir hatten vor Jahren auch Besuch einer Ringelnatter. Zu der Zeit hatte sich die Katze ein Loch in das Gitter der Fliegentür zur Küche gepult. Ich hatte so lange hektische Flecken, bis die Tür repariert war. 
Wenn's um __ Schlangen geht, bin ich Mädchen.. 

Aber trotzdem: herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Besucher!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ringelnatter im Teich*

Hallo Inken,

die Schlange ist doch weg, wenn sie einen sieht. Drum sieht man sie ja auch selten. Ich denke Angst braucht man da keine haben und die Angst kommt aus den Filmen mit Riesengiftschlangen, die alles töten was sie sehen... aber so eine kleine süße Natter. 

Das ist wie mit den Kröten, die sind nicht schön und unser Manfred (so hieß sie) ist immer über den Hof gehüpft. Ich habe zu meiner Frau gesagt, lass Manne doch einfach, der tut niemandem was, aber Manne mußte umgesiedelt werden... 

Ein paar Tage später war aber ein neuer Manfred da oder der Selbe. 

Aus meiner Sicht können die in Ruhe rumhüpfen, obwohl man sich schon erschreckt wenn man beim Unkrautrupfen ist und dann flüchtet plötzlich die Erde...

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Creature (27. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Im Teich meiner Freundin wohnt auch eine Ringelnatter. Der Teich ist sehr naturnahe. Die Ringelnatter scheint im dichten __ Schilf zu leben.

Was sie so täglich frisst kann ich dir nicht sagen aber Fische scheinen es nicht zu sein.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Servus Thomas,
ich habe auch eine Ringelnatter am Teich.
Fotografieren konnte ich sie noch nicht, da war ich einfach immer zu langsam.
Über die Fressgewohnheiten kann ich dir auch nichts berichten.
Ich sah sie selber erst 2 x, das war immer gegen Mittags - meine dürfte ca. 40 - 50 cm lang
sein und eher die Dicke des kleinen Finger haben.
Meine Frau reagierte da total gelassen, als ich ihr sagte dass wir eine Ringelnatter am 
Teich haben.
Wie Du siehst bin ich selber erst in der Lernphase was Ringelnattern angeht und werde
deshalb dieses Thema auch mitverfolgen.
LG Markus


----------



## Zuckerschniss (27. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Hallo Markus,
ist Deine Ringelnatter vielleicht des Rätsels Lösung, warum Deine Moderlieschenbabys im Teich immer weniger werden?
Gruss Ellen


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Hallo Ellen,
das kann natürlich auch sein, dass die Ringelnatter der Verursacher ist.
Ich bin eigentlich noch immer keinen Schritt weiter gekommen, wer die ML frisst -
alles nur Vermutungen.
LG Markus


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ringelnatter im Teich*

Hallo Ellen, hallo Markus,

ich denke auch, dass ich weniger Jungfische im Teich habe. Eigentlich sollte sie Kröten und Frösche fressen und um so größer umso größer die Beutetiere. (laut Wikipedia) 

Die Schlangen sind Meister der Tarnung. Sie kann vor einem im Teich sein und man sieht sie nicht. Man sucht sie im ganzen Teich und direkt vor der Nase sitzt sie und das bei 1 Meter Länge und klarem Wasser. 
Auch wenn sie schwimmt gibt es keinerlei Wasserbewegungen. 

Wir beobachten weiter..., wenn es meine Schlange noch gibt. Auf der Radtour in den Kindergarten habe ich heute morgen jemanden rufen hören "Ihh eine Schlange, Günter hol den Spaten und mach bloß das Viech tot". Ob es Günter gelungen ist weiß ich nicht, mal schaun.

Wir beobachten weiter...

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Piroska (27. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Hallo!
Einmal jährlich erscheinen bei mir eine bzw. mehrere (Nachwuchs) Ringelnattern am Teich. Sie bleiben für einige Tage und sind auf einmal wieder verschwunden. Neben meinem Teich ist ein ca. 1 m tiefer verschlossener Schacht (Wasseruhr). Dort habe ich schon mehrfach Jungtiere gerettet. Wie sie dort hinein gelangt sind, ist mir immer wieder ein Rätsel. 

Grüsse aus Ungarn
Annette


----------



## Casybay (4. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Hallo,
nun hab ich auch eine Ringelnatter im Teich oder besser- Teichlein. 
Ich fürchte schon um meine kleinen Grasfrösche und __ Molche samt Babies!
Aber so ein Biotop hatte ich mir ja auch eigentlich vorgestellt.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ringelnatter im Teich*

Hallo zusammen, 

Meine Natter ist weg. Zumindest habe ich sie nie wieder beobachten können. 

Vieleicht ja doch erschlagen? Wer weiß, vieleicht verirrt sich ja wieder mal eine.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Jürgen E (5. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Hallo,

bei mir tauchen 2-3 mal im Jahr für 1-2 Tage eine oder mehrere Ringelnattern auf.
Das gleiche habe ich auch schon von Nachbarn gehört. Irgendwo habe ich  gelesen, dass die Ringelnattern ein Jagdrevier von mehreren Hektar haben. Freßgewohnheiten konnte ich bisher aber noch nicht beobachten.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Casybay (24. März 2012)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Hallo Amphibienfreunde,
die Ringelnatter ist wieder bei mir eingetroffen.
Hab wieder soviele __ Molche in den Teichen und will mal hoffen, das die Natter nicht all zulange bleibt.
Heut Abend hab ich eine Molch Frau beim Beute suchen direkt hinter dem Kopf der kleinen Natter gesehen.
Mutige Molch Dame!


----------



## katja (24. März 2012)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

der ringelnatternachwuchs (ca. 6-8) vor einigen jahren bei uns hatte innerhalb kurzer zeit alle vor den fischen geretteten kaulquappen erlegt 
ich hoffe, dass sie einige deiner __ molche verschonen :?


----------



## ollifrog (24. März 2012)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

schön dass sich viele für unsere heimische Schlangenwelt interessieren, ohne diese gleich "totzuschlagen" Da wir seit unserem Teichbau auch viele Ringelnatterbegegnungen haben, beschäftigte ich mich ziehmlich intensiv mit ihnen...demnach beansprucht eine adulte (erwachsene) Ringelnatter einen sehr großen Lebensraum, wobei dieser sehr variabel gestaltet ist. Nicht nur unsere Gartenteiche werden zur Futtersuche, Paarungssuche, Eiablage und Überwinterung gesucht, sondern auch offene Wiesen, Wald und Waldränder. Wenn man also eine ausgewachsene Ringelnatter an seinem Teich sichtet, kann man davon ausgehen, dass diese nach wenigen Tagen, oder viell. 1-2 Wo. wieder weiterzieht. Bei heranwachsenden (juvenilen) kann es schon sein, dass diese bei genügenden Nahrungsangebot (z. B. Kaulquappen, Molchen oder Jungfrösche) das ganze Jahr über am Gartenteich zu beobachten sind. Sobal eine ausgewachsene RN einen ausgew. Frosch oder eine Kröte verschlingt wird die Verdauung ca. 1Wo. andauern. In dieser Zeit kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Ringelnatter nicht mehr Beute verschlingt wie sie verdauen kann...also braucht man auch keine Angst haben dass diese in kürzester Zeit das Leben im Teich auslöscht  
Mal sehen ob ich in den nächsten Tagen eine Ringelnatter an unseren Teich wieder begrüßen kann. hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass jetzt in der Paarungszeit die Chance am höchsten ist die scheuen Reptilien beobachten zu können. Ach ja, um zu erfahren wie sich so die Lebensräume zusammenstellen, kann ich diese Seite empfehlen: http://www.hofercraft.ch/pdf/Wisler & Hofer 2008.pdf

LG Olli


----------



## canis (25. März 2012)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Im März schon Ringelnattern... :shock

Bei uns sind die ersten Aktivitäten meist erst im April festzustellen.


----------



## Casybay (25. März 2012)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Hallo Olli,
danke für Deinen ausführlichen Bericht nebst Link.
Meine ist ca 50cm lang, geschätzt, da ich sie heut mal durch den "Teich" samt Moder hab gleiten sehen. Die __ Molche sind aber auch Leichtsinnig, manche jagen direkt hinter ihr.
Zum Glück hab ich daneben einen Ausweich-Teich.


----------



## Casybay (25. März 2012)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Hallo,
muss nochmal ein Ringelnatter-Suchbild einstellen.
Man kann kaum glauben, dass so ein kleines Köpfchen, so einen langen dicken Körper hat.


----------



## Casybay (25. März 2012)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

....und dies hier....


----------



## Hagalaz (26. März 2012)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Ist das unter Eis?  
oder kommt der Effekt nur durch die Spiegelung?


----------



## Casybay (26. März 2012)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Hallo Darius,
nein, kein Eis, da ist eine Spiegelung.


----------



## elkop (26. März 2012)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

hallo thomas,
ich hatte voriges jahr das unglaubliche glück, einer sehr jungen ringelnatter (viell. 20 - 25 cm lang) beim jagen in meinem teichlein zuschauen zu können. sie hat es wegen ihrer jugendlichen größe auf krötenquappen abgesehen. bei der jagd stellte sie sich nicht gerade geschickt an, sie kam mir ziemlich langsam vor. als sie etwa zehn krötenquappen verspeist hatte, entstieg sie gemächlich dem teich, kletterte auf meiner kräuterspirale hoch und verschwand zwischen den steinen. leider habe ich sie später nur noch ein einziges mal zwischen den steinen hervorgucken gesehen.


----------



## Nikolai (13. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Hallo,

die Tage hatte ich eine Ringelnatter, ca. 60cm; aufgeschreckt. Sie ergriff die Flucht und rettete sich auf eine Wurzel am Teich.. Als es nach Oben nicht mehr weiterging, schien sie ein wenig ratlos. Zumindest verharrte sie dort und ich hatte viel Zeit zu Fotographieren.


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Moonlight (13. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Brrrrr ... ich hätte schreiend das Weite gesucht 

Ich hasse __ Schlangen ...

Mandy


----------



## katja (13. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

 die ist ja riesig....


----------



## Patrick K (13. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Hallo Nikolai
Das ist ja mal eine wunderschöne Natter ,sehr schönes kräftiges Tier.
Sieht auf den Fotos aber, größer aus als 60 cm.....
Gruss aus der Vorderpfalz Patrick

@Carmen
ich hab mir mal erlaubt dein Bild etwas zu entspiegeln


----------



## Connemara (13. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Wow...das ist ja toll!!!

Ich würde mich zwar wahrscheinlich zu Tode erschrecken, aber nach diesem Schreckmoment würde ich mich total freuen und so schnell wie möglich meine Kamera schnappen!

Echt klasse!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ringelnatter im Teich*

Hallo Leute,

kann es sein, dass es dieses Jahr viel mehr Ringelnattern gibt? 

Ich begegne denen viel öffter, wenn ich durch den Wald gehe mit Hundi und Kind und auch Ihr habt viel mehr Bilder?

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Nikolai (14. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Hallo Thomas,

vielleicht hast Du recht. Auch bei mir hatte ich lange Zeit (jahrzehnte) keine Ringelnatter gesehen. Seit mehreren Jahren erscheinen immer mal wieder welche an meinem Teich. Anhand der Größeenunterschiede kann ich davon ausgehen, dass es sich um mehrere Exemplare handelt.
Mag sein, dass sich der Sinneswandel im Umgang mit der Natur gewandelt hat und sich das positiv auswirkt. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass zu meinen Kindheitstagen __ Schlangen rigoros erschlagen wurden.

Gruß Nikolai .


----------



## Lucy79 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Hallo! Bei uns wohnt auch eine....

Fische hab ich sie bisher nicht fressen sehen, haben auch keine Verluste  ( bei __ Moderlieschen kann ichs nicht sagen, da haben wir Hunderte von....)


die geht eher an Kaulquappen.....

die ist ca. 40 cm lang


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Servus Freunde der Ringelnatter

Ich habe auch gerade, keine 1/4 Std. her,  eine am Pflanzenteich entdeckt ...

Die Erste hier ...

Auf Futter suche ...
     

und sie entschwand im Teichdickicht


----------



## junikrebs (1. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Hallo Tierliebhaber,
seit einer Woche besucht auch eine kleine Ringelnatter meinen Teich um die Mittagszeit und teilweise am Abend. Sie jagt nach 1-2 Kaulis und versteckt sich dann wieder.

Ich finde es toll, dass diese sich hier wohlfühlt, nachdem letztes Jahr nur einmal eine grosse zu sehen war.

Schönes Weekend
Torsten


----------



## bilderzaehler (13. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Klasse Bilder !!!

Ich beneide euch alle 

Thomas

http://www.bild-erzaehler.com


----------



## Bergmolch (28. Juni 2012)

* Ringelnatter, oh Schreck?*

Guten Morgen,

ja ich weiß, es gibt schon einige Themen zu Ringelnattern, aber das ist halt meine ganz persönliche Frage.

Gestern hat mich mein Sohn auf eine Schlange in unserem Teich aufmerksam gemacht.

Ich dachte zuerst "Wow, eine Ringelnatter, wie toll" 

Jetzt kommen wir aber zu meinen Sorgen:

unser Teich ist recht klein( ca. 3 m lang und 2 m breit).. Er ist eigentlich als Refugium für __ Molche (haben viele Bergmolche) und __ Frösche gedacht. Also kein Fische.

Kurz vor Pfingsten hatten wir mehrere hundert Kaulquappen. Wir haben uns sehr gefreut
und drei Tage später war keine einzige Kaulquappe mehr da.

Ich hab die Schuld auf die Großlibellenlarven geschoben. Wobei ich nach Sichtung der Ringelnatter (ca. 60 cm) diese in Verdacht habe.:evil

Muss ich mir Sorgen machen, dass die Schlange unseren Teich erst wieder verlässt, wenn er leergefressen ist?

Wie gesagt, ich habe nichts gegen die Schlange, aber ich liebe unsere Molche und Fröschlein.

Bitte antwortet mir, auch wenn es schon die x-te Frage zu diesem Thema ist.

Ich wünsch Euch einen schönen Fußballabend

Alexandra


----------



## Lucy79 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Ringelnatter, oh Schreck?*

Hi!

ist eben Natur, und es bleiben immer genügend Quappen über.. keine Sorge...     deshalb vermehren die sich ja Tausendfach, weil die  Meisten eben Futter sind...

ausserdem verstecken sich die Quappen auch, die seht man nicht dauernd


----------



## Bergmolch (28. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Ringelnatter, oh Schreck?*

Danke für Deine Antwort Susanne,

ist mir schon klar, dass es sich um einen natürlichen Prozess handelt,

aber futtert die Ringelnatter nun auch meine geliebten __ Molche weg?

Grüße Alexandra


----------



## katja (28. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Ringelnatter, oh Schreck?*

die antwort ist wohl "ja"  http://www.nabu-naturschutzstation-muensterland.de/front_content.php?idcat=107


----------



## Bergmolch (28. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Ringelnatter, oh Schreck?*

KREISCH!!!! Meine __ Molche.....!!!shock:shock


Alexandra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Ringelnatter, oh Schreck?*

Hi Alexandra,

hast Du denn jetzt noch so viele laichende __ Molche im Teich
In meinem 20qm Amphibientümpel sind nur noch ein paar einzelne Weibchen beim laichen zu sehen, das Gros ist schon seit nem Monat wieder draußen

MfG Frank


----------



## Garfield (28. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Ringelnatter, oh Schreck?*

Hi,

im oben angegebenen Link steht 


> Die Nahrung wird in der Regel lebend, meist mit dem Hinterteil voran geschluckt.


Ich dachte immer , __ Schlangen fressen Beute mit dem Kopf voran 
Bei Mäusen oder Vögeln stelle ich mir das mit dem Hinterteil voran doch schwierig vor.
Oder ist das nur ein Fehler auf dieser Seite ?


----------



## Bergmolch (28. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Ringelnatter, oh Schreck?*

Hallo,

nachdem ich mich erst wieder von meinem Schock erholen musste, schreibe ich erst jetzt.

Frank, wir haben eigentlich immer schon bis August noch __ Molche im Teich. Sollten die nicht bis Juni den Teich wieder verlassen?

Und was die Ringelnatter betrifft, kann ich mich nicht mit dem Gedanken anfreunden, dass meine Molche und Grasfrösche eliminiert werden.

Wenn möglich, werden wir sie fangen und bei einem großen Teich, wo schon viele Ringelnattern leben, aussetzen.

Liebe Grüße

Alexandra


----------



## Nymphaion (28. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Ringelnatter, oh Schreck?*

Hallo,

ich glaube nicht dass der Teich von der Ringelnatter leergefressen wird. Auf die Dauer ist er ihr viel zu klein, und spätestens wenn der Tisch nicht mehr so reichhaltig gedeckt ist, wandert sie weiter. Tiere gehen sehr ökonomisch vor bei der Nahrungssuche, sie bleiben wo sie schnell satt werden. Sind weniger __ Frösche im Teich, dauert die Jagd länger und ist nicht mehr interessant. Die Kaulquappen werden übrigens auch von den Molchen gefressen. Als Schlangenfutter sind sie mir neu.


----------



## katja (28. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Ringelnatter, oh Schreck?*

da muss ich dir leider widersprechen werner.

in unserem allerersten "teich", was im grund nur ein eingebuddeltes becken war, fast randvoll mit granitsplit und obendrauf ein granit-plätscherstein, hatte ich vom nachbarteich einen klumpen laich vor den fischen "gerettet". kurz darauf konnte ich mich an unzähligen quappen erfreuen und ihnen beim wachsen zuschauen. eines tages kam ich raus und sehe zwei kleine __ schlangen (junge ringelnattern) in eben diesem becken gerade noch so abhauen. :shock
ab diesem moment wurden die quappen täglich weniger, bis nicht eine mehr zu sehen war  die ringelnattern sind ebenfalls täglich gesehen worden, sie blieben also tatsächlich, bis alle quappen verspeist waren... 
erst dann waren auch sie nicht mehr zu besuch.


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Juni 2012)

**freu*  Besuch am Teich*

Hallöle...

habe eben unsre kürzlich eingesetzte Gladostonia abgelichtet, die endlich blüht....   auf einmal schwimmt was quasi vor meinen Füßen davon.. eine Mini- __ Ringelnatter   vielleicht 20 cm lang...      das freut mich, die große ist ja bekannt, aber so ne kleine hab ich noch nicht gesehen.....  leider war sie zu flott weg, so das ich kein Foto machen konnte, werd mich aber mal auf die Lauer legen


----------



## Helvola (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: *freu*  Besuch am Teich*

Hallo,
Ich habe auch schon mal eine schwimmende Schlange gesehen.Deine müsste da sein weil es so warm wird.
Die lieben ja wärme


----------



## Christine (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: *freu*  Besuch am Teich*

Hallo __ Helvola,

Ringelnattern sind am Teich, weil sie dort finden, was sie gerne fressen - z.B. __ Frösche. Mit der Wärme des Wassers hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## teichnoki (22. Juli 2012)

*Teichbesuch*

Hallo Teichfreunde,
als wir, mein Sohn und ich am Sonnabend im Garten waren rief er he eine Schlange ich dachte er wollte mich nur auf den Arm nehmen. Ich habe weiter gemacht und er sagte wieder es ist eine Schlange, also hin zum Teich und ??? es war eine __ Ringelnatter. Ich habe sie dann gefangen und gemessen 60cm. Es ist schon der 2. Besuch nach ca. 3 Jahren. Wir haben sie dann in den kleinen Teich, der Teil des Bachlaufes ist umquartiert. Da wir nichts mehr von der Ringelnatter sahen habe ich mich geärgert sie gefangen zu haben - schade.
Doch welche Überraschung heute um die Mittagszeit habe ich sie wieder im Teich gesehen ich finde es - SUPER und war froh. Meine Frau und Michael haben sofort die Kamera geholt und fotografiert.
Als ich das gesehen habe wollte ich wissen was mein Sohn fotografiert weil er doch eine andere Richtung im Visier hatte meinte er nur - na die Ringelnatter und ich sagte die ist doch auf der anderen Seite !!! falsch gedacht, es waren 2 Ringelnattern. Wir haben sie noch eine Weile beobachtet und dann waren sie verschwunden. Vor 6 Wochen hatten wir noch 2 __ Frösche, dann waren sie weg, jetzt wissen wir warum entweder Frösche oder Ringelnatter so ist es mir lieber.


----------



## teichnoki (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichbesuch*

Nochmal Hallo,
auf youtube.com/watch?v=3QTR4Vo6VYc kann man die __ Ringelnatter in Aktion sehen.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (7. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Hallo liebe Ringelnatternfreunde,

heuer ist es mir endlich gelungen die Ringelnatter zu fotografieren.
Ich kann sie seit 14 Tagen fast täglich beobachten und sie hat auch einen Lieblingsplatz
auf der Ufermatte.
Dieses Exemplar ist ca. 80 cm lang, dafür hab ich heuer sehr wenig __ Frösche am Teich und
auch meine zig Tausend Grasfroschquappen sind komplett verschwunden, da vermute ich
mal schwer, dass die Ringelnatter der Verursacher war.
Anbei noch ein paar Bilder von der Ringelnatter.

LG Markus


----------



## Stadtkind (7. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Hallo Markus,

ganz schöner Brummer.

Habe dieses Jahr bei mir auch schon eine gesichtet - aber nur an einem Tag.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/38647 Beitrag #6

Meine vielen Quappen die ich hatte waren auch ziemlich plötzlich verschwunden - im Großen und im Mini.

Viel Spaß noch beim beobachten.


----------



## Lucy79 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

die kleine Natter ( ca. 60 cm) ist häufig da, die große seh ich selten, die ist aber auch scheuer, die haben bei uns gut aufgeräumt was die Quappen angeht


----------



## muh.gp (8. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Hallo,

hoffentlich bleibt mir so ein schlängelndes Erlebnis erspart. Ich befürchte, wenn meine Frau so ein Tier an meinem Teich sieht darf ich wieder zuschütten... 

Echt beeindruckend die Bilder!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Lucy79 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Kuckuck


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> Kuckuck



Hi,

nee, garantiert net, hat keine Beine und ne viel zu langen Hals

MfG Frank


----------



## Hagalaz (10. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

*klug*******rmodus an* Der Hals einer Schlange ist nicht sonderlich lang  *klug*******rmodus aus*

Wieso wird mein Text zensiert?


----------



## Manfred1946 (2. Aug. 2013)

*Getiere im Teich*

Hallo, bin ja fast noch ganz neu hier bei Euch Teichfreaks, was ich positiv meine, jedoch möchte ich Euch einmal zeigen was nicht so alltäglich ist.
Ich habe eine __ Ringelnatter im und am Teich, seit etwa drei Jahren nun. Im ersten Jahr habe ich mich gewundert warum im Frühjahr innerhalb von einer bis zwei Wochen alle Kaulquappen verschwunden sind. Nachdem ich früh morgens eine Ringelnatter im Teich sah ist mir klar geworden warum.
Und heute habe ich die Gelegenheit gehabt sie zu fotografieren.
Hier ein paar Bilder von dem Tierchen.

Manfred


----------



## Andreas A. (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Tja, ich beneide alle "Ringelnatterbesitzer"!
Auf jeden Fall scheint die Ringelnatter keine Angst vor dem __ Graureiher zu haben.


----------



## Moonlight (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*



Andreas A. schrieb:


> Tja, ich beneide alle "Ringelnatterbesitzer"!



Wieso??? 
Ich möchte die nicht im Teich haben ... macht die Fische völlig wirr. Die sind dann immer tagelang ganz durch den Wind.
Und im Mini will ich sie eigentlich auch nicht ... die frisst meine __ Frösche 

Mandy


----------



## Manfred1946 (2. Aug. 2013)

Ich nehme an sie hat schon mal abgeschmeckt und festgestellt  "aha wieder nur Plastik" 
Aber die Fische macht sie nicht wirr, ist alles ganz normal.

Manfred


----------



## ina1912 (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Guten Morgen miteinander!
Endlich ist es gelungen, einige Aufnahmen von meiner sehr kamerascheuen __ Ringelnatter zu machen. Sie dreht am Teich den ganzen Tag ihre Runden, manchmal sonnt sie sich auch. Leider konnte ich sie noch nicht mit Beute beobachten. Außerdem hat sie noch mindestens ein Baby in Bleistiftgröße, das ist mir aber entschlüpft...
LG Ina


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ringelnatter im Teich*

Hab auch wieder eine 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## BalticNici (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Hallo Ina, 

ooh, wie schön!!!
Wie laaang die ist. Und ich dachte schon, das war ein großes Exemplar, was ich neulich beim Radfahren fand - leider "ein" (gleich eine ganze Familie  ) Opfer der Zivilisation...

Zischende Grüße
Nici


----------



## Moonlight (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Uuuiiii,

ich mag zwar __ Schlangen absolut nicht, aber das ist kein schöner Anblick 

Schade um das Tier und die Nachkommen ...

Mandy


----------



## ina1912 (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Hallo Nici!
Das sieht ja furchtbar aus....  Ich bin froh, dass es so viele Garten- und Teichbesitzer gibt, die ihnen und anderen Tieren ein geschütztes Zuhause geben können! Soo groß ist sie garnicht, da hatte ich vor drei Jahren eine größere. Aber immerhin hat sie schon Nachwuchs. Übrigens haben seltsamerweise die Fische kein Problem mit ihr, jedoch die __ Frösche springen jedesmal aufgeschreckt davon, wenn sie sich nähert..obwohl ich bezweifle, dass sie die faustgroßen Monsterfrösche in ihr kleines Maul bekommt...Heut habe ich sie erfolglos nach einer Libelle schnappen sehen.  Es gibt sogar noch Babyfische und kleine __ Molche, die sie nicht aufgefressen hat. Also entweder ist sie äußerst untalentiert beim Jagen und muss hungern oder sie findet genügend langsame __ Schnecken...;-)

LG Ina


----------



## charly1882 (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Will mich auch zum Thema Ringelnatter hinzugesellen! Jedoch kann ich nur mit Blindschleichen dienen.
Wir hatten auch bis vor einiger Zeit eine bei uns Wohnen, bis unser Kater sie entdeckt hat. Der Dummkopf hatte die Schlange aus Ihren Versteck geholt und sie mit Haut und "Haaren" gefressen. Ich dachte im ersten Augenblick ich seh schlecht,  als vor unseren Eingangsbereich eine tote Schlange ohne Kopf mit Bissspuren von einer Katze lag. der Kater schmusste um meine Beine herum, tätschelte liebevoll auf den Kadaver und mit einen mal hatte er sie schon wieder im Maul und begann sie aufzufressen. Boooaaa....Ich staunte wie ein kleines KIind vorm Weihanchtsbaum. Den Kater allerdings wurde anschliessend ziehmlich übel und übergab sich kurzerhand auf meiner Stiege und e-voila: die Schlange war wieder da. Schaute nicht mehr allzu frisch aus. 
Leider habe ich bis dato noch keine neue entdeckt, aber bin davon überzeugt das wieder ein Schlange kommen wird, denn wir hatten jedes Jahr eine sehen können. Im Komposthaufen dürften sich die __ Schlangen wohl fühlen, denn dort haben wir immer wieder Häute finden können.
Hoffe natürlich dass auch in unseren Teich bald eine Schlange einzug findet.
__ Molche hätten wir ja jede Menge, nur __ Frösche lassen noch auf sich warten.


----------



## Moonlight (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Ich hatte eigentlich gedacht, dass ich die Bilder eingestellt hatte 
Und wenn dann aber nicht hier und hier gehören sie ja eigentlich hin.

Also ich habe letztes Jahr gaaaanz viel Mut bewiesen ... erst bin ich schreiend durch den Garten gerannt ... und bin dann hab ich mit der Digi bewaffnet wieder angeschlichen 

     

Dieses Jahr haben wir regelmäßig eine Ringelnatter im Mini. Aber die ist so scheu ... ist fast unmöglich die zu fotografieren. 

 

Mandy


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ringelnatter im Teich*

Süß die Kleine und Du magst die nicht. 
Muß halt auch Leben so eine Schlange...

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Ja ja Thomas,

leben und leben lassen ... beherzige ich auch.
Aber ich mag sie trotzdem nicht   ... und wir werden sicher nie Freunde werden 

Mandy


----------



## fermate (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Bei uns war eine kleine Ringelnatter ca. 50 cm auf Stipvisite. 
Als sie uns bemerkte, machte sie sich gleich davon und schlüpfte unter den Steg.
Ich bin ganz leise ums Haus geschlichen um ihr den Weg abzuschneiden 
und hab sie dann tatsächlich am Ende des Stegs mit der Kamera erwischt.
 

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## Nymphaion (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Bei uns hat man den __ Schlangen bis vor einer Generation noch eine Schale mit Milch hingestellt. Es galt als Glückszeichen wenn man eine Schlange im Stall oder Garten hatte. Die unbegründete Angst vor Schlangen musste man uns erst beibringen, da haben die Main-Stream-Filme inzwischen ganze Arbeit geleistet ...


----------



## Manfred1946 (5. Juni 2014)

__ Ringelnatter und Löwenköpfchen


----------



## Manfred1946 (5. Juni 2014)

Manfred1946 schrieb:


> __ Ringelnatter und Löwenköpfchen



Ich möchte noch einmal das Thema Ringelnatter aus dem letzten Jahr aufgreifen.
Wie schon berichtet, haben wir einige Vorsichtsmaßnahmen gegen __ Reiher, Katzen und ähnliches Getier was gerne an und mit Fischen herumspielt am Teich installiert.
Im Frühjahr ist alles schön angelaufen, Wasser war i.O. die Fische hatten den Winter überlebt. Bis auf einen Tag eins der Löwenköpfchen fehlte. Ich habe dann einen Elektrozaun installiert der Reiher und Katzen abhalten sollte. Das ging ein paar Wochen gut bis das nächste Löwenköpfchen fehlte. Da dies nur der Reiher gewesen sein konnte habe ich Stolperschnur aus Angelleine über den Teich gespannt.
Nun waren nur noch zwei meiner so schönen und putzigen Löwenköpfchen im Wasser.
Dann wurden die Kaulquappen im Teich rapide dezimiert und mir war klar die Ringelnatter muss wieder da sein. Und plötzlich fehlt wieder eins von den zwei Löwenköpfchen.
Gestern nun habe ich die Ringelnatter ertappt. Sie hatte das letzte der Tiere geschnappt, aus dem Teich gezogen und versucht zu verschlingen. Leider war es schon zu spät für eine Rettung, er war schon im Reich der seligen Fische, schade.
Also seid bitte vorsichtig mit dem was Ihr in den Teich einsetzt, habt Ihr langsam schwimmende Fische, wie es Löwenköpfchen nun einmal sind und habt auch noch die Ringelnatter am Teich oder in der Nachbarschaft ist das sicherlich keine gute Kombination.
Hier ein paar Bilder zu dem Thema verschlingen eines viel zu großen Fisches durch die Ringelnatter.

Manfred


----------



## elkop (6. Juni 2014)

bei mir hat neulich auch wiedermal eine junge __ ringelnatter im teich gejagt. einmal konnte ich ihr dabei zuschauen und stellte fest, dass sie sich  ziemlich patschert angestellt hat, also langsam und umständlich. die quappen mussten ihr schon direkt vor die __ nase schwimmen, dass sie sie erwischen konnte. vielleicht werden sie, wenn ausgewachsen, etwas geschickter und flinker. schade um die fische, aber so eine schlange ist auch was schönes, wenn sie sich mit was kleinem begnügt


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo
Nach einiger Zeit auch von mir mal wieder was.
Also meine Eltern haben dieses Jahr kurz nachdem ich wieder Fische bekommen (hab mittlerweile einiges gegen __ Fischreiher) wieder eine Natter entdeckt und jz hab ich angst, es sind zwar auch ein paar "große" Goldfische (10-15 cm) dabei, aber ich hab angst um den Rest denn der Teich ist jz nicht soo groß, wodurch die Natter es nicht allzu schwer hat einen zu erwischen habt ihr vlt einen Rat für mich 

LG Yannik


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Juli 2014)

Lass nur, mein Teich ist auch klein und die Ringelnatter besucht mich regelmäßig.  Horst und Günther meine zugeschwommenen sind noch im Teich. Sicher hat sie es auf die Frösche abgesehen und ist interressant anzusehen.


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (6. Juli 2014)

Danke Thomas für die Antwort 
Von welcher Größe sprechen wir denn meiner ist so ca. 2x3 m groß und nicht allzu tief grade so das "Mindestmaß" zum Fische halten 
Das Problem ist auch das ich nur am Wochenende dort bin, wodurch die Natter so gut wie nie beim Jagen gestört wird Hab hier auch noch ein Bild  Oder doch nicht klappt scheinbar nicht ich Versuchs nochmal auf nem andren Weg drückt mir die Daumenwand
Medium 28412 anzeigenDanke wer es gemacht hatrotwerd5


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Juli 2014)

Meiner ist Pi mal Hosenknopf auch so GROSS. Im Profil ist nur der Garten, den ich meiner Frau bauen durfte zu sehen... muss ich mal ändern.
Lass nur, Du hast offensichtlich keine Verluste zu beklagen und die Schlange steht unter Naturschutz. Ist halt auch rin Stück Natur was es zu schützen gilt.


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (6. Juli 2014)

Okay
Das kann ich leider nicht so genau sagen es gibt nicht sehr viel Durchblick in meinem Teich und ich hatte auch ein paar auftritte, wodurch ich nicht an meinem Teich sein konnte, aber ich werd nächstes we mal gucken. Kalt machen will ich die auch gar nicht bin da entspannter als meine Eltern


----------



## Ikulas (5. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,

ich kruschtel auch diesen alten Thread wieder hervor. In unserem wirklich sehr kleinen Teich ist auch eine __ Ringelnatter eingezogen. Ich hab nicht schlecht gestaunt, als ihr Köpfchen in der einen Ecken ach oben kam. Sie sitzt geschützt unter der Pflanztasche.
Seit letztem Jahr lebt auch ein __ Teichfrosch bei uns. Ich hoffe, er überlebt trotz des "Feindes" in der Nachbarschaft :-(.


----------

